# How to run on a Mac



## Raoul (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys 
I'm new here and I'm a graphic designer. I work on a Mac.
I need to know how can I do to run FreeBSD on a Mac

Thanks a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2011)

Define 'a Mac'. Define 'running FreeBSD'.


----------



## sossego (Jul 31, 2011)

To clarify DutchDaemon's statement:
What model is the "mac"?
What CPU architecture?
What type of environment are you using?
What type environment do you want to use on the device?


----------



## ven (Aug 3, 2011)

Check this out:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook


----------

